# Info on Dayton 12" table saw



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well Tex,
It may not be your saw (literally) that is the problem ,but the drive (motor) may be the problem .

Single ph vs 3ph - there is a noticeable difference. Especially cap start single phase motors. I remember when I had my Powermatic 3hp / single phase TS. It was ok, but nothing like the 5hp/3ph drive that's in my 88d. 

The arbor in the 88D alone weighed more than that 3hp single phase motor on my Powermatic. Single phase motors are missing the third leg , 3 phase are a true running 120° divided field. That is why they run so much more more efficiently and produce exactly what is labeled on the motor I'd tag- constant , not developed. 

That's why bogging happens with single phase motors......once you start to drop the rpms below a certain level by feeding to fast ,it is very difficult for the motor to keep up......


Grab some popcorn.....

Just a little old "school" shop class vid: http://youtu.be/07uXnc1C5CA





B,


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Grab some popcorn.....
> 
> Just a little old "school" shop class vid:


Thanks... pretty sure my Old man whipped the actual training manual from his Navy Days with the same graphics. Used as a visual aid at some point in my young'un years, while educating me on these topics, good times LOL


----------

